# Good Places to rent near Dubai Internet City Metro



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

A friend of mine wants to live close to Dubai Internet Metro as they won't have a car. I've read quite a few threads on this forum and other forums to help them but quite a few of the threads are dated.

Madison residency looks to be the nearest but there have been mixed reviews on this and apparently one half of the building suffers from damp 

I wondered if any forum members had any experience of other buildings. Basically the nearer to walk to the Metro the better. He would also consider something close to Sharaf DG or Mall of Emirates but from research these would be a bit more expensive. Again he needs to be very close so he can walk to the metro as will be working near Dubai Mall.

Thanks in anticipation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rose 6 building,its hardly 5 to 7 min walk from dic station. Also crown residence... But as far as i knw crown has small rooms.. Rose building has better rooms n structure as compared to others nearby as we searched almost all before renting it three years ago.
Good luck!


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

I live in Al Shaiba Tower and its pretty good. All the appartments are repainted before new tenants comes in, they accept up to 6 cheques for the rent, the maintenance people are very efficient, and it's close to the subway, with a parking available for free (just have to give 500aed deposit for the remote).

The only thing is the sound isolation is pretty bad, you better avoid the ones with SZR/Palm view, even on the higher floors.

Not the best building in the city for sure, but it's a good compromise !


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I live TECOM side right next to the metro. The apartments are called Al Yassat tower - I don't know your budget but its quite decent.


----------

